# GT: Game 53- Clippers @ Rockets 2/22



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Weds Feb 22
5:30 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yikes.. Scary game. Tired from a close game last night.. They face a healthy Rockets team.............


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

They are tired as they just played last night, but they didn't exactly have to go too far on the trip from Dallas to Houston, so that's good. I have higher hopes for this game than the Dallas game, since we now have Vlad and Rebraca back since the last time the Clippers played Houston. I guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I hope we some more of Singleton tonight, no way would i trust Vlad or Livingston to guard Tracy. 

And I hope to see Clips driving the damn ball and not chucking the ball up like last night


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

this is a must win game for the clips. id hate to see a 5 game slide.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers are wearing their buffalo braves jerseys.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Livingston, Brand, and Kaman vs. Alston, Wesley, McGrady, Howard, and Ming.


Why is Livingston starting? He couldn't guard McGrady last time, what has changed?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao wins the tap.

Alson hits a 3.

Kaman scores over Yao.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wesley hits a 3.

Brand misses a bad shot.

Howard scores.

Looks like the Clippers are starting like the last time.

Kaman misses, rebounds, and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao travels but scores.

Mobley misses.

Alson misses a 3.

Cassell misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston blocks Howard, ball out on the Clippers.

Livingston steals and has a NICE pass to BRAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alson misses a 3.

Cassell now with a nice pass to Brand for the score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wesley misses a 3.

Livingston turns it over.

Yao scores on the jumper.

Clippers down, 8-12.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses, Kaman misses the tip, Brand gets the rebound and gets fouled on the shot by Yao.

Brand makes both FT's.

Alson turns it over trying to be fancy.

Mobley makes a tough shot over ALson.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wesley makes a 3.

Ooohh, Cassell makes a tough jumper.

Timeout.

Clippers down 14-15.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

another 3 by wesley...clips not guarding the 3 ball again or wat?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> another 3 by wesley...clips not guarding the 3 ball again or wat?


Clippers are trying to guard the 3 but the Rockets are passing real well and finding the open man each time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McGrady misses but Yao grabs the board over Rebraca and scores.

Alson steals it and scores.

Cassell misses a 3 in and out.

Cassell steals and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Foul on Cassell, non-shooting.

Howard misses an easy one.

Casell misses the same way.

Livingston fouls McGrady on the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McGrady only gets 1 out of 2.

Brand misses a jumper.

Mutombo gets fouled by Livingston, his 2nd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Blocking foul on Howard, non-shooting.

Livingston turns it over.

Alston turns it over.

Timeout.

Clippers down 16-22.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley hits a tough jumper.

Wesley hits a 3.

Livingston misses.

McGrady misses.

Mutombo gets a Tech. and a foul on Alson


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley hits a FT.

Livingston makes a jumper!!! I think whenever he shoots everyone worries he will miss so any make is a relief.

Livingston to Brand for the score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McGrady scores.

Mobley hits a LONG 2.

Ewing steals it.

Mobley gets fouled on the layup.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i like how this game is going. good start for clips, but they need to keep up the d. rockets arent known for their offense.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes both FT's.

Tied game.

Rebraca fouls McGrady.

McGrady only makes 1 FT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 27
Rockets 28

Clippers have to becareful of the 3 ball as I believe the Rockets have already made 4 or 5 mostly by Wesley. McGrady's so far is having a quiet nice and I think Livingston might be the cause of that.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes a sweet shot.

Clippers have a big lineup with Rebraca, Radman, and Kaman.

McGrady misses a 3, Rebraca rebound.

Radman hits a TOUGH shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wesley hits a long 2.

Kaman misses, he wanted a foul.

Kaman fouls Mutombo on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mutombo makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman looses it.

Wesley makes a 3.

Hayes fouls Kaman, non-shooting.

Cassell misses.

Radman STEALS, scores and gets fouled!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

wesley already with 14 pts, r u freaking kidding me? who the hell is guarding him


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman makes the FT.

Wesley to Hayes for the score.

Cassell throws it away.

Timeout.

Clippers down by 2.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

uh oh cassell is on his off day. look for him to shoot out of his slump but wont work and eventually it'll cost us the game


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hayes scores on a lucky layup.

Kaman gets fouled by Alson.
Makes only 1 FT.

Someone misses a 3.

Ewing air balls.

Yao scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses.

Alson drives, scores, and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alson misses the FT and Head gets called for the loose ball foul, non-shooting.

Radman misses.

brand fouls Yao on the dunk and yao misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hayes picks up his 3rd foul.
Brand to shoot 2.

Brand makes 1 as there is a double lane violation.

Brand wins the tap over Yao.

Head scores.

Clippers down 10.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand scores on the post up.

Head misses a 3.

Brand gets stripped.

Alson misses, Radman rebounds.

Wow Radman stands and gets pushed and he is called for the foul. Refs have been out for the Clippers last 5-7 games.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Come on Clips... they have to keep pace with Houston or they'll risk suffering another blowout. We did well in the 1st but now we're struggling with turnovers and missed shot attempts.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McGrady scores on a tough jumper.

Alston fouls Kaman, his 3rd.

Kaman makes 1 out of 2.

Head misses an easy one.

Mobley misses.

Kaman fouls Yao his 3rd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

MObley drives and misses. 

McGrady hits a 3.

Brand hits a running shot.

McGrady with an amazing move and score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman misses a 3 in and out.

McGrady scores.

Clippers down 16.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

man screw this. clips blew this one again. they ****ing suck nuts rite now. forget it, im not goin to spend my time watching this bullcrap. i feel bad for radman for joining the clips when they're playing so bad rite now. awful


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its really really really annoying .....

:curse: :curse: 

have they even made 2 buckets in a row???????

THEY CANT STOP THE ROCKETS , its pretty annoying

even the Lakers beat the Rockets......

they lay it up like whateer, they DONT MISS js hahaha

geesh

same thing as every single game, atleast their losses recently...

THEY CANT MAKE A SHOT, when they make it THEY CANT STOP THE OTHER TEAM ON THE 

OTHER END, if they do, THE TEAM GETS THEIR OWN REBOUND and just put it right back in....

REALLY REALLY REALLY REANNYOIGNgiesrdohghrwapigjfds go;dfn;on
[p

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 



:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Seriously... it says a lot about the poor quality of a team when the game is pretty much over before the 1st half has even finished. Clips lack creativity on offense right now and have still yet to correct their defense (or lack thereof).


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell to Livingston for the layup.

Brand steals it from McGrady.

Brand misses, rebounds, gets it back and scores.

Wesley misses a 3.

Cassell misses a stupid shot.

Yao scores off of the McGrady miss.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

don't mask


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

did you guys see the last play???

see what im talking about!!?!?!?!?!?!

damnit 

they miss, the Rockets just get it right back and score


thats really really really really annoying


and the same thing has been going on the last few games 

same same same thing 

**** ****

:curse:


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

What was Sam thinking??? He's cold and the shot clock and game clock were almost in sync. Then Clips give up an offensive rebound when McGrady finally misses... this team is a headache right now. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 45
Rockets 59

It is the last game all over game. Pathetic, Ross needs to be back and Maggette too. It has been very difficult to watch this quarter.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"edit"




hahahahhahhaha 


cmon now 

yeah i feel like breaking the T.v right now

i wasnt gonna watch the game cuz i was just gonna get pissed hahhahah a

but damnit!!!

really annoying, cant make nothing....Rockets dont miss, when they do they just rebound n make it

hahah h


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha 

atleast im not the only one who thinsk the team is playing like **** 


hahaha 


DAMNIT 

and its funny when one thing goes wrong everything goes wrong for them hahahah


:curse: 

knowing their luck i wouldnt be surprised if EB or something got injured geesh


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Is it just me or do the Clips only seem to show up for the 1st and 4th quarters lately? They usually keep it close in the 1st... then completely blow it in the 2nd, do even worse in the 3rd before mounting a comeback in the 4th that brings them to at least single digits before ultimately failing to tie or take the lead.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Clippers just need to double-team Davis Wesley.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Clippers just need to double-team Davis Wesley.


Haha... I guess it wasn't in the scouting report that Wesley is Houston's superstar and T-Mac is just a decoy.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good game so far :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses.

Yao doesn't.

Livingston misses in and out.

McGrady misses and looses it out of bounds.

Illegal d on the Rockets.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston dunked!!!

McGrady misses a bad 3.

Mobley air balls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up his 4th foul on Yao.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley hits a jumper.

Yao misses.

Cassell for a LONG 2.

Yao misses again.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rebraca blocks Howard.

Brand scores.

Howard gets blocked again.

Brand scores again.

Clippers down, 56-63.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Clips finally wake up and with the Houston lead at 7 the Clips are very much in the game with plenty of time left to complete the comeback.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Time out taken.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wesley hits a LONG 2.

Cassell scores on the pick and roll.

Howard makes it in and out and back in.

Brand scores off of 10X bounces.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McGrady scores with easy over Livingston's outstreched hand.

Brand drives and gets fouled by McGrady.

Brand makes both FT's.

Clippers down 7.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alston misses but Yao dunks the miss.

MObley for 3!!!!!!!

Howard misses badly.

Mobley for 3 again!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand blocks Yao on the jumper, ball goes out on Brand.

Mobley almost steals, ball out on Mobley.

Yao scores from the dish from Alston.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses a 3 but Brand steals it and JAMS it.

McGrady hits a tough 3. :curse:

Hayes picks up his 4th on Brand, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses among a LOT of contact.

Wesley throws it away.

Cassell posts up and misses.

McGrady hits a 3.

Clippers down 9.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley posts up and kicks it to Rebraca or the open two.

Wesley looses the ball again.

Timeout by the Rockets.

Clippers down 7.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell hits a real tough jumper.

Alston air balls a 3.

Brand misses an easy one.

Mobley steals it from Wesley.

Cassell comes off the pick again and scorers.

Clippers down 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston fouls McGrady on a jumper, he only makes 1 out of 2.

Cassell misses a tough one.

McGrady misses from halfcourt.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 76
Rockets 80

I have to give credit to the Clippers as they came back when down big. Those two straight 3's from Mobley real helped. As well the Clippers were flowing on offense.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Welsey drives and lays it in.

Brand hits one of his jumpers.

Livingston fouls McGrady, non-shooting.

Head misses a long 3. 

Brand misses a bad shot.

Wesley drives and scores.

Livingston gets blocked.

Cassell fouls McGrady.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McGrady misses a 3.

Cassell misses but Kaman gets it and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Did Dunleavy mention to his players that they need to step up their D on Wesley? ... geez the guy is single-handedly running us down.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes 1 out of 2.

McGrady misses but the ball goes out on a Clipper.

Head misses a 3, Kaman rebounds.

Radman drives and gets fouled by Mutombo.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman only makes 1 FT.

Yao makes a real tough shot as he was double teamed.

Radman to Brand who clanks an easy one.

Yao does miss though.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand scores and gets fouled.

Brand makes the FT.

Brand steals it.

Ewing misses a 3. An easy 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bogans gets fouled by Radman on the shot.

Bogans makes both FT's.

Kaman bricks it.

Alston score.

Clippers just like that are down 9. They are teasing us.

Mobley for 3!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard misses and Bogans looses the loose ball.

Mobley misses a 3.

Cassell steals it.

Brand misses another easy one.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

for the better of the team and for me as well, i am not going to check the game updates. this way, i wont be disappointed when they lose and i wont jinx the team when i get my hopes up


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman falls asleep and Yao dunks it.

Brand makes both FT's.

Cassell fouls Yao on the shot. 
Yao only makes 1.

Cassell gets hacked not called.

Alston travels not called and McGrady gets fouled and it was called go figure.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley scores on the layup.

Howard to McGrady for the All-Opp.

Mobley gets fouled.
Mobley makes both FT's.

Brand blocks Yao and the refs bail out the Rockets.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McGrady makes both FT's.

Livingston gets ReJECTECTED by TMac.

Bogans scores.

Mobley hits a 3!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McGrady misses a 3 but the Rockets get it back.

Bogans misses.

Kaman gets fouled. Hack a Kaman?!?!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes both FT's.

Refs screw Livingston!!!!!! **** these refs.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

awww good ole Clippers luck


THAT BALL WAS OBVIOUSLY REALLY REALLY OBVIOUS

OFF OF McGrady 


**** PIECES OF ****


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Clippers already struggle to get wins 


and they also have to deal with their luck


damnti


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley steals and Livingston scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses the layup, tough luck.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard makes both FT's.

Clippers down 6 with 20 seconds left, game looks over.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Dunleavy's head nodding and facial expression they just showed 

....says it all....pretty much what im feeling too :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah its also really annoying

when PLAYERS THAT NEVER PLAY ANY GOOD

all of a sudden are All-Stars against the Clips 


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


damnit man


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley hits a 3. Clippers such a tease.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Some life as Wesley only makes 1 FT. Clippers down 4 with 17 seconds.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

nice 3 by mobley... Clips get a too little too late award tonight.

...but Yao Ming was amazing tonight... definitely the main factor in Houston's superior performance.

Wesley though... wtf? :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman gets the ball and then throws it away.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Radman didnt throw it away, Kaman didnt finish rolling to the basket. He was wide open


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm so sick of losing... omfg... if the Clips lose to the Lakers on Friday I'll be so pissed.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i would say cassell killed us in this one. u guys would blame it on wat happened near the end of the game, but in the end, sam's presence did more harm than good. 

more bad news, we have to say above .500 for the rest of the season. easier said than done considering the schedule. i think maggette needs to make a huge effort to come back early, cuz this team is going down the drain rite now.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Maggs is never coming back because our medical staff is clueless... his date of return went from a couple of weeks after the injury to the end of January to before the Allstar break to March 1 to a couple weeks into March... ridiculous.

...and is there any news about Ross' return? He's much more important for us to have right now than Maggs.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Tough loss but at least the Clippers showed some signs of life as they did last night. Hopefully this is just another slump and they can pull it together for another long winning streak. They have come too far to just throw it all away.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Why the **** isn't Singleton ****ing playing? We get rid of Wilcox so Singleton can see more PT and he's sitting on the bench now? Is it just me or does it seem like Dunleavy just doesn't like energizers and dunkers(Singleton and Wilcox)?


----------

